

GwtQuake: Taking the Web to the Next Level (HTML5+WebGL Quake) - mmastrac
http://timepedia.blogspot.com/2010/04/gwtquake-taking-web-to-next-level.html

======
mlLK
If you think that's wild, check out nativeclient
(<http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient/>); it makes WebGL and HTML5 look like
a quick hack. Not that I am hating on either one, but nativeclient could
certainly be the end-all-be-all of disseminating between which applications
your desktop is running and which applications is the web running on your
desktop.

------
metamemetics
[http://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-
port/wiki/BuildingAndRun...](http://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-
port/wiki/BuildingAndRunning)

Anyone care to host a game on their server?

~~~
barrkel
I would imagine it would take a quite a while to run, as a whole level's worth
of resources would need to be loaded. Id's style of game engine precaches all
needed resources at the start of a level to avoid glitches when using a
resource for the first time, where the game would need to wait for the hard
drive to fetch the resource..

A game that doesn't do this is Far Cry, for example. When you first fire a new
weapon in that game, it can pause for a few tenths of a second while it loads
the sound - just when you need the weapon most.

~~~
cromwellian
It's not that bad, since this is the web, the game runs as soon as the
geometry is loaded, textures are loaded on the file like images in a web page,
so you don't have to wait (a hologram texture is shown for missing textures
that haven't loaded yet). About 10-30 seconds to start depending on bandwidth,
and once started, the resources are cached by the browser until they expire.

------
Slashed
I thought this was another April Fools', and I was wrong. I've installed and
it magically works.

[http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9234/screenshot20100401at23...](http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9234/screenshot20100401at234.png)

Can't believe it.

~~~
WALoeIII
What is console command to draw fps in top right? I can only remember
'timerefresh'.

~~~
Slashed
When I launched it, it was drawing fps already.

The command to show FPS is "/fps 1".

------
achille
Not april fools.

------
sadiq
I'm hoping WebGL and the other technologies pick up penetration.

I'm starting to see more browser-games using Unity and i'd really like to not
have yet another proprietary plugin to rely on (and all the issues they
bring).

~~~
nkassis
I actually wish that Google keeps their O3D plugin alive. While WebGL is nice,
O3D has certain feature that make it much better for complex projects such as
games and in my case visualization apps.

------
jlangenauer
I've built it, and played the level included. The sound is still a little bit
sketchy, but my mind is blown. Wow, just wow.

------
smackfu
Quake 2 came out in 1997, 13 years ago. So HTML is catching up... slowly.

~~~
a-priori
You'll notice that most of the technologies used is this, such as <canvas>,
WebSockets and WebGL, were all created quite recently. A lot has changed with
the web in the last few years.

~~~
wlievens
His point is that we're all in awe of something that was already done 17 years
ago, except it's now hip for being on the web. He's right.

Except it's awesome!

------
tel
Off windows, it probably takes more processor to run the youtube video than it
would to run the game. I'm in.

------
aw3c2
That's Quake 2, not Quake.

------
bad_user
Holly shit, is this real?

